# Change Username - Tried Contacting



## john121212 (Jun 14, 2017)

I have repeatedly tried contacting TalkAboutMarriage through the site's 'Contact Us' page about changing my username, but no one is responding. I'd appreciate if someone from the site could contact me or if someone could tell me another way to contact someone who can change it. Can change to, e.g: john121212


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Try @EleGirl


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

done


----------



## john121212 (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad everything worked out!

Ed


----------

